# Homebase Dog Insurance



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

We are looking at changing our Petplan Insurance for our 3/4 (oops, let out a secret lol) dogs and going with Homebase which seems loads cheaper with pretty much the same cover. Anybody had any experience with Homebase?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Lol I saw your post about Oscar first , great news by the way. Someone has mentioned them recently, maybe only that they had taken out cover with them. Mine are coming up for renewal and was just checking out some quotes Wilf had a few that came in around £100.00 a month, we've never claimed and he's never needed any treatment, that's what happens when you dare to get a bit older, fingers crossed my provider doesn't put it up too much x


----------



## Tecstar (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm just on the hunt too for Ollie. I am getting him chipped on Saturday so will be doing some serious searching after that. Any recommendations or tips gratefully received! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Lol I saw your post about Oscar first , great news by the way. Someone has mentioned them recently, maybe only that they had Aiken out cover with them. Mine are coming up for renewal and was just checking out some quotes Wilf had a few that came in around £100.00 a month, we've never claimed and he's never needed any treatment, that's what happens when you dare to get a bit older, fingers crossed my provider don't put it up too much x


Yes we have never claimed with PetPlan either but for what seems the same cover with Homebase its nearly half what we are paying with PetPlan. Homebase are sending us a details in the post and we have thought of some more questions to ask, so at the moment really tempted to go with them. There is no cancellation fee to cancel with PetPlan either as our cover does not end till Nov.


----------



## suzis (Apr 2, 2013)

We've recently insured with them for our 11 week pup, Monty. They seemed to offer the best deal and are underwritten by Royal Sun Alliance so didn't feel so weird to be insuring with Homebase!

We went with Platinum cover and pay just under £11 per month.

Not had to claim yet and hope we never do but having the RSA put my mind at rest that a claim would be dealt with fairly ((as much as insurance can be anyway)).

Would be interested to hear from anyone who has claimed.


----------



## Jensen (Apr 23, 2013)

We used Sainsburys for our lab, he has had a new knee and a cruitiate (can't spell it) ligament done and they paid out no problem on both, you have to pay up front though and then a cheque is sent in the post, which when it is thousands as his ops were can be quite an outlay, we have decided to go with them for Jensen.

Note - If you use Quidco for cash back you can get lots of money back, we got £85 for Sainsburys which we were going to use anyway. Look up whatever pet insurance you were going to use and see if it's on there always worth a look.

http://www.quidco.com/user/285649/460762


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Just changed to John Lewis, very competetive, got £12000 per year, cover for life for £46pm for 2 cockapoo's and a cat !
Was with Argos but they've gone up 20% and I haven't even claimed !


----------



## Tecstar (Apr 17, 2013)

Does microchipping affect Premiums?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Tecstar said:


> Does microchipping affect Premiums?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


A few places have asked us if our pets are microchipped so think can affect them.


----------



## Tecstar (Apr 17, 2013)

I am leaning towards the MoreThan Premium policy. Its level of cover seems very good, and is relatively reasonable compard to other prices.


----------



## Jensen (Apr 23, 2013)

My Sainsbury's documents have arrived and they have changed the policy since my last dog - Now you have a £75 excess but also have to pay 10% of any vets bills in a year - that could really add up. Cancelling that one and back to the drawing board!


----------



## Tecstar (Apr 17, 2013)

Jensen said:


> My Sainsbury's documents have arrived and they have changed the policy since my last dog - Now you have a £75 excess but also have to pay 10% of any vets bills in a year - that could really add up. Cancelling that one and back to the drawing board!


Its a common thing by the looks of it. With the MoreThan policy I am looking at it is an option if you want it ( I assume it will reduce your premium)


----------



## Jensen (Apr 23, 2013)

I have gone with Pet Plan - the vet recommended it and he doesn't get any commission - he recommended the life long plans over the 12 month ones.


----------



## Tecstar (Apr 17, 2013)

If you don't mind saying Jensen how much are you paying?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jensen (Apr 23, 2013)

Sorry - I only just spotted this - I think it is £30 a month, I will confirm when the documents are through. I was suprised though as I thought it was going to be a lot more. Benefits of a crossbreed. My lab went up to £80 a month!!


----------

